# One day old lamb...is it ok to hug them?



## soarwitheagles (Mar 19, 2016)

I have heard mixed reports on this aspect of lambing...

Some say don't you dare touch a new born lamb because the mama may reject the lamb after smelling your human scent...

Others say, well, I am not sure!

Ok, what is the truth of this matter?

BTW, this is a one day old American Blackbelly female lamb...and I must admit, I couldn't resist picking her up and giving her a welcome hug...

We named her Awesome Eyebrows because each of her eyebrows resembles an hourglass.

Awesome Eyebrows really likes hugs, but mama cries the entire time and gives us looks that well, if her looks could kill, I wouldn't be writing this post right now....I would be in Heaven asking Jesus, "What was so wrong with petting a new born lamb?"

Help me out here if ya can!

Soar


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't have sheep - but I say hug that baby all you want!  Mom will get over it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 19, 2016)

I've handled some of my sheep from birth, even before they were dried off.  Haven't had a mom reject them for it, although I've only been at this three years.  I do pay attention to the ewe, though, and back off if she seems upset.  Maybe you could still handle the lamb, but stay a little closer to mom so she doesn't worry as much?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

oh man! Congrats! What a beauty! I don't know but like the others, I say hug away! I've heard that if you want to be able to easily handle an animal later in life, then you should handle them thoroughly, including checking any and all openings (mouth, ears, nether) right after they're born as they will then identify you as one who should have permission to touch them.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 19, 2016)

Well thank you very much for answering my question!

Now we can give lots of hugs to all our new borns!

A rancher friend told us if we pick them up a lot immediately after birth, then they will come to you and no longer run away.  Presently, all sheep run away from us if we go into the sheep pen.  It would be kinda nice to have a few of them that could be like pets.

Then again, I have been warned repeatedly to not be friendly with the males because you want them to be afraid of you otherwise they may hurt you when they get older.

So, for now, we will try to give the female new borns lots of hugs, and hopefully they will become more friendly!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

IMHO, you SHOULD have contact with the rams right after they are born, same as the ewes, so the ram accepts you as part of the herd. Beyond that you should NOT get friendly with the rams and should NEVER allow them to rub against you with their heads, never allow them to butt you, and as they get older you should never turn your back on them. If they even start making eyes at you (while young) you should put them on their side and sit on them, do NOT let them up until they submit and go limp.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 19, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> IMHO, you SHOULD have contact with the rams right after they are born, same as the ewes, so the ram accepts you as part of the herd. Beyond that you should NOT get friendly with the rams and should NEVER allow them to rub against you with their heads, never allow them to butt you, and as they get older you should never turn your back on them. If they even start making eyes at you (while young) you should put them on their side and sit on them, do NOT let them up until they submit and go limp.



LS,

Thank you for your informative post.  It kinda sounds like a MMA tap out!  But, I take your warning seriously just I did my neighbor/rancher friend who said the same exact thing about not turning our backs of the full grown rams.

Recently, we had our large ram go kinda nuts.  He began to head butt our manger, breaking walls.  Then he began to head butt sheet metal covered walls, denting the heck out of them.  Finally, he began to head butt all the ewes in the manger during massive rain storms, chasing them all out into the storm!

The rancher who sold him to us graciously offered to take him back and let us choose a new ram.  Last week we gladly took him up on his offer.

The next day after trading rams, he called us...

The mean ornery ram broke his fence, broke his water line, and then jumped a fence.

We all whole heartedly agreed it is time for some delicious sheep roasts!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 19, 2016)

Cuddle away! The more you handle them now, the easier they will be to handle when they are older. The only time you would potential issues is if you take a newborn lamb completely away while mom is still bonding.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2016)

I sure hugged mine! It didn't seem to make a difference. And today, finally, my most flighty ewe ate from my hand!


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you so much Baymule and purplequeenvt!

I appreciate you dispelling the fears and old wives tales and helping understand what is good for our sheep!

Much appreciated!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh,I have to cuddle....but I make sure that mum has licked them off and smelt them well first. If there is a need to intervene at birth, then I pull the lamb right round to mum's face immediately the lamb is breathing OK and let her do the cleaning off and bonding up.

I often sit down in the lambing pen with a calm ewe and have the lamb on my lap so that mum can still keep contact. Mum won't reject a lamb because of this.

I have a whole bunch of ex-bottlers and other tame ewes who come to me as soon as I enter the field. One even recurrently paws me until she gets the required amount of attention. 

I love spoilt animals


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 20, 2016)

Sheepshape said:


> Oh,I have to cuddle....but I make sure that mum has licked them off and smelt them well first. If there is a need to intervene at birth, then I pull the lamb right round to mum's face immediately the lamb is breathing OK and let her do the cleaning off and bonding up.
> 
> I often sit down in the lambing pen with a calm ewe and have the lamb on my lap so that mum can still keep contact. Mum won't reject a lamb because of this.
> 
> ...



Sheepshape,

I like your ideas and methodology.  I will give it a try later today!  We woke up and there were two new twins, a boy and a girl.  So after mama cleans them up, we will give it a try!

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Thank you so much Baymule and purplequeenvt!
> 
> I appreciate you dispelling the fears and old wives tales and helping understand what is good for our sheep!
> 
> Much appreciated!


That's the same as if you see a baby bird out of it's nest, don't touch it. What am I supposed to do? Let the cats eat it? I've picked them up and put them back in the nest if I could or in a safer place and the parent birds never rejected them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2016)

Don't know about sheep but it isn't a problem with goats


----------

